# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Looks like my goal will be to analyze a minimum of one album per day so that will be around 61 albums total for the two months total. I will be posting my review, ideas, and analysis of lyrics and samples/productions for each album in question.


----------

